# some pics i took (not maltese related or 56k safe)



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

me and my wife went out today and I snapped some pics of the "wild life", hope you enjoy...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

nice joe! love the shroom







what kind of cam do u habe?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Those are beautiful!! Such detail captured in the pics


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

You did a great job, love the mushroom.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Great pics!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, they look like professional pics.... So what is your secret???


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jul 13 2005, 07:34 PM
> *nice joe!  love the shroom
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

this one, sony dsc-f707, i also have a canon rebelG I use for prints but I hate getting film developed anymore since the dawn of digitals, although I do like using snapfish sometimes to send film rolls off to


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 13 2005, 07:39 PM
> *Gosh, they look like professional pics.... So what is your secret???
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81052*


[/QUOTE]

haha, i good camera







i like this one because you can get withing 13/16" of the target and get a great pic, the pics above arent cropped thats how close i can get to them


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i agree a good cam helps







my next purchase will be a macro lens for mine.
here is my fav shot with my cam:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Lady M, 

OMG, that is incredible!!! We definitely have some talented photographers here on SM!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow!! Thats great


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 13 2005, 07:48 PM
> *Lady M,
> 
> OMG, that is incredible!!! <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81067*


[/QUOTE]

WOW! that is awesome, was that digital?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Jul 13 2005, 06:51 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! that is awesome, was that digital?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81071
[/B][/QUOTE]
yeah its digital...canon digital rebel 300D


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Joe and Lady M...those are great pics!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I take pictures all the time of my flowers and wildlife. Love your mushroom.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

awww the squirrel is cute! looks really comfy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I've never seen a squirrel so "chilled out"!! Great photos!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Joe! Great pictures! Is it a sony camera? My sony camera really saturates bright colors.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Woopsie! LadyMontava just pointed out to me that it is a SONY camera!

Hey Joe! We have the same camera! Go figure huh?







I love taking nature shots w/the sony! It picks up the colors SOOOOOO well!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow~all these talented photographers!! What beautiful pictures you all took! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Great Photos folks, I have a canon digital and a JVC digital cam corder that takes both movies and stills. I love to play with pictures too, but the only ones I have at the moment are of Scooby.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I wish I had enough money to buy one of those cameras! VERY NICE PICS!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Wow Amazing...


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Wonderful...thanks for sharing.

I am still using my 35m camera because as a computer geek...I am terrified the files will be corrupted on a really important day. I just did my brothers wedding and took about 12 rolls....I did help my sister download some of her files onto a computer and sure enough we had some problems...I actually had to download 60 before I could get to the next 50. 

Do any of you have problems like this...because I really do love to take pictures and would love to have the ability not to buy film all the time.

Susan


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Jul 14 2005, 10:05 AM
> *Wonderful...thanks for sharing.
> 
> I am still using my 35m camera because as a computer geek...I am terrified the files will be corrupted on a really important day.  I just did my brothers wedding and took about 12 rolls....I did help my sister download some of her files onto a computer and sure enough we had some problems...I actually had to download 60 before I could get to the next 50.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That's why you always save your pictures on a disk. I never had a problem like that though. It's just so much more incredibly convenient for me to have a digital...esp if you use the computer often.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Jul 14 2005, 10:45 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why you always save your pictures on a disk. I never had a problem like that though. It's just so much more incredibly convenient for me to have a digital...esp if you use the computer often.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81259
[/B][/QUOTE]
I've never had a problem with bad files. I save my pics on my website and on my computer. One of these days, I'm going to origanize my pics by date and save them to CD.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Once they are on the computer that is fine...it is getting them from the camera to the computer that worries me...I have one digital camera which is an older Sony which used the diskettes and it was great because I always knew I would have them...the picture is grainy because it is so much older though. I was worried when all the pictures would not download off the camera.

Thanks for all the feedback...keep it coming cause I would really like to trust them.



Susan


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Beautiful pictures! Im so jealous,I want a new camera so bad(wineing now)







But just not sure what to get.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jul 14 2005, 08:16 AM
> *I wish I had enough money to buy one of those cameras!  VERY NICE PICS!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Me too!! I'm so jealous!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

As long as you don't erase the pictures on the card in the camera you will still have your pictures even if something goes wrong during downloading. I never had a problem with downloading. I use a USB cable to download directly from my camera to the computer.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

you dont actually need a great camera for a great pic. my mom took this with her old sony which is only a 2 megapixel camera:








i got her this orchid when i was in Tampa...bought one for myself too but mine isnt ready to bloom yet


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Jul 14 2005, 11:05 AM
> *Wonderful...thanks for sharing.
> 
> I am still using my 35m camera because as a computer geek...I am terrified the files will be corrupted on a really important day.  I just did my brothers wedding and took about 12 rolls....I did help my sister download some of her files onto a computer and sure enough we had some problems...I actually had to download 60 before I could get to the next 50.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It really doesn't have to be an "either" "or" situation. Keep your 35mm for certain events, etc. but get a digital for fun stuff. Mine has a lot of internal memory so I download to my computer and I don't erase them from the camera until I am sure they downloaded correctly, so there really isn't any risk of losing the photos. The digital will really grow on you and you can take pictures of Teddy so much more easily... 

I know some wedding photographers and they are using digital and they bring a laptop with them and download the pics sort of as they go along to make sure that they are OK.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Beautiful Orchid Jaimie.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Jul 14 2005, 07:00 PM
> *Beautiful Orchid Jaimie.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81459*


[/QUOTE]
thanks...smells fab. too...too bad a pic cant capture that


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Are you sure you guys didn't get it off of the computer? Lol, jk. They're great!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

you're such a little pro joe







amazing pictures, i'm jealous.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

just looked at the rest of the posts... all of the pictures were amazing







thanks, everyone.


----------

